

Websites with great SEO - HowardRoark

Preferably small to medium sized ones which are highly optimized for SEO and get a ton of traffic from search.
======
bignerds
Some sites that I have seen that are well optimized and do well in terms of
search traffic are funadvice.com and fanpop.com, and zimbio.com.

